# Behringer Tube Ultragain Mic 100



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Its nice. Loads better than my Alto mixer and only ended up costing me 45 bucks. Thank you GST cheque. If you want more clarity for vocals, drums or even guitar, get one of these. Really livens the mix.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

For anyone on a budget, the lower line ART and Presonus stuff is probably a better bet. All of these budget preamps including the Behringer stuff are not true tube preamps but rather include a tube in the signal path to try to warm things up a bit... the actual preamp circuitry is solid state. Don't get me wrong, I use alot of these myself, but they can actually add mudiness to a signal rather than clarity if not used sparingly or in the right manner. Just my 2 cents.:wink:

In all fairness, although the Behringer is pretty much the bottom of the barrel, it's probably better than nothing at all if used properly and in judicial amounts.

I would put my money with an ART Studio V3 if the price was the same.


----------

